# Spray Booth



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guy's,

After following Dagnabit's thread on a well hung spray booth last year, I decided to build one for my shop. Not blesses with deep pockets I dug through the scrap bin of a local plastic co. They make clear plastic cases of all sizes and shapes. I found som 3/16 lexon tops that measured 48" across the front, 31" across the back and 28" deep. this peice has a 2" lip on the front and a 1 1/2" lip n the sides. I decided to build the spray booth using the clear plastic for the top and sides. the bottom is a peice of formica covered counter top, the back is two peices of 2x6 and a peice of 1/2 plywood. I used a dayton blower for the exaust and a 16"x24" pleated furnace filter. Total cost just over $100 I still have to finish the vent and make a turntable for it.One of the pic's show an accucrakt tanker on 3 peices of b-man track just to give an idea of the size. the front opening is 23" x 47". The blower is a Dayton 4C445 495 CFM I bought off ebay for $50.

Thanks Chuck


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like a real nice spray booth. Much better than the cardboard setup I had a few years ago







. I like the use of the filter to act as the entire bottom.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Madman,

Thanks for the complement, the filter is actualy on the back of the booth. I forgot to turn the picture befor I posted it.

Chuck


----------

